# Brompton Virgin Questions



## njbhorn (12 Jun 2013)

Hi guys and gals, I'm a potential new Brompton owner and before I take the plunge I just wanted to ask a few questions of seasoned experts and owners before I get seduced by the sight of new bikes in the shop!

I already own a massive Pashley for leisure purposes but find the 4 mile commute to my London office doesn't suit a gentleman from a former age.

So the thought of being able to ride in, leave the little fella next to my desk and generally cycle more, makes the Brompton seem a good solution.

I am tall mind, 6' 5" and weigh about 90kg so would need the extender for the saddle and the M bars etc. however I wondering if it is worth paying the extra for the Titanium bits, plus the brooks saddle? 

I'm also considering sticking with the 3 speed, although living in North London does present the odd hill so I'm hoping to test ride the 6 speed.

I appreciate this takes the bike well over the £1000 barrier but if it's worth it I will consider it.

I also notice that the bikes on the cycle shop web sites tend to be of a basic configuration and Brompton don't sell direct so you need a pretty good idea of the spec you require before you go into the shop? I have the brochure where you seem to be able to choose the colour scheme etc. but does anyone have any notion of how long a "bespoke order" takes? 

Also does anyone recommend a good dealer in North London, near N5 (Cycle Surgery on Holloway Road appears to be the nearest)

Many thanks for any feedback and I hope to be a regular reader of the forum. So far it has been a great source of information for me

Regards

Nigel.


----------



## seadragonpisces (12 Jun 2013)

Well I hope it works out for you. 

I have had mine a short while, so am not expert on what the limit is for a Brompton and height/weight but I think as far as weight goes you should be ok, not sure about the height though, maybe with the right seat post and maybe the H bars (I think they are the longer ones).
I guess ideally you should try a bike first. I didn’t and took a risk (S6L) but I am happy with it as the bike is similar to another I had (Pacific Reach Racing). I am sure someone can recommend a bike shop. There are some many combos to choose from and some bike sites have the online spec thingie and once you choose the Superlight option the price shoots up about £500 or so. I could be wrong but I think a bespoke bike is about a 3-4 week wait and now of course you get the new 2013 spec. I bought mine from Fudges Cycles (they have loads instore but I think the Compton Cycles website has the spec option thingie on it. 

Being as you are a big bloke (no offense), if I was you I would go down the Airnimal White Rhino route, then you can use it on and off-road if you choose, practical and multi-purpose and around the same price if you had a highly specced Brompton Superlight with all the extras.

I am sure my views will be totally disregarded by some but that’s all part of the fun, we all like different things, just my 2p worth. 

Good luck in your search and once you get your bike, whatever it is, please post some pics.


----------



## njbhorn (12 Jun 2013)

I like the Rhino trailer case. Looks a bit too off road serious for me but I know the Velorution in Great Portland Street so I may go and take a look. Many thanks for your response much appreciated.


----------



## fimm (12 Jun 2013)

My understanding as that Brompton are quite "strict" about who they let stock their bikes, so you should have good, knowledgeable service from any Brompton-stocking shop (though I'm prepared to be told I'm wrong). As I'm in Edinburgh, I can't help with a shop for you...  I'm also very happy with just 3 speeds on mine, but as I'm at the opposite end of the height & weight spectrum from your good self (and female as well), I wouldn't read all that much into that either 

Do I get a prize for the most apparently helpful but actually totally useless post ever?


----------



## njbhorn (12 Jun 2013)

That was not a useless post at all. This may be mind...

I am assuming as you live in Edinburgh you are presented with the odd hill? So for instance with your 3 speed steed would you be happy to cycle to the Castle from a platform at Waverley station?

That's the sort of degree of difficulty I'm presented with in Norf London


----------



## seadragonpisces (12 Jun 2013)

njbhorn said:


> I like the Rhino trailer case. Looks a bit too off road serious for me but I know the Velorution in Great Portland Street so I may go and take a look. Many thanks for your response much appreciated.


 
No problem.

Bike in the link below is one I considered and Bike Friday supposed to be really decent quality, just a thought as to get one normally they have to place an order and you wait ages to get one built in Oregon, but here they have it in stock

Good luck

http://www.cyclesense.co.uk/m1b0s19p5056/BIKE-FRIDAY-Tikit


----------



## fimm (12 Jun 2013)

njbhorn said:


> ...
> I am assuming as you live in Edinburgh you are presented with the odd hill? So for instance with your 3 speed steed would you be happy to cycle to the Castle from a platform at Waverley station?
> ...


Yes. I don't think I've ever cycled up to the Castle, but I can (and do) "honk" the bike up the ramp from Waverley, and then continue up Market Street to the junction with the Royal Mile. If you're familiar with Edinburgh, the other hill I do fairly regularly is Dundas Street, again I alternate between standing and seated to get up there.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (12 Jun 2013)

I ordered my custom Brom through the cycle to work thing at the end of April and got the call on Monday to tell me it was ready for collection and I pick it up tomorrow (it was ready but I wasn't). I've bought the one with a brazillion gears as I'm a chubby hill dodger and live at the top of Plumstead Common.


----------



## StuartG (12 Jun 2013)

If you go for the 3 speed - get the lower gearing. It isn't height - its your inside leg that counts. Only you can determine if its OK from a test ride. Brooks saddle - check the premium the dealer quotes. it may be cheaper to buy one online afterwards (I actually sold my ordinary saddle back to the dealer!).

Titanium? Check the all up weight. It ain't going to make that much difference except when carrying it (oh do go for the eazy-wheels - a great armsaver).

Dead right about it makes you ride more. Not having to leave it in an insecure area and being more able to do inter modal travel without bother or time restrictions. Oh and I ride mine in anything from full lycra to a business suit (and once in a tuxedo). So versatile ...


----------



## njbhorn (12 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> If you go for the 3 speed - get the lower gearing. It isn't height - its your inside leg that counts. Only you can determine if its OK from a test ride. Brooks saddle - check the premium the dealer quotes. it may be cheaper to buy one online afterwards (I actually sold my ordinary saddle back to the dealer!).
> 
> Titanium? Check the all up weight. It ain't going to make that much difference except when carrying it (oh do go for the eazy-wheels - a great armsaver).
> 
> Dead right about it makes you ride more. Not having to leave it in an insecure area and being more able to do inter modal travel without bother or time restrictions. Oh and I ride mine in anything from full lycra to a business suit (and once in a tuxedo). So versatile ...


 
Thanks for those tips, I'm going for a test ride this afternoon so I will feel a little more informed now. Like the eazy wheels, I saw the video on You Tube and they look like a great idea.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Jun 2013)

I love a Brooks saddle, I've got a couple on my regular rides and switch them about as I change preferences, but I found the Brompton saddle entirely comfortable for a weekend borrow from a pal and quite a few miles on Pennine undulations - The finger grips under the nose are both a nice touch and do make the comfort and feel of carrying it folded better and more secure than what is quite a flappy feeling side panel of the Brooks (on a Birdy folder).

I could manage with the standard 3 speed on the hills and dales around here (whilst recovering from a long term injury, so relatively overweight and unfit) but if I were buying my own right now I would opt for a lowered 3 speed or maybe a 6 depending on other cost options - there are conflicting opinions on the derailleur unit, mainly positive, but its another moving part to go wrong eventually and if you're into the aesthetics, is an ugly little protrusion.

I've never ridden a superlight, but the standard frame is hardly a monster, rolls along nicely and light enough for Mr average here to carry happily, particularly if you're used to lugging a Pashley around, I'd be concerned about paying a £500 premium for it unless I was planning to backpack it up a mountain and ride down the other side.

hope you enjoy it, I'm fighting the n+1 urge very hard at the mo myself.


----------



## Brommyboy (12 Jun 2013)

The titanium reduces the weight by about 700g. If you can carry the steel one it will save a lot of cash! It depends on whether you have to mount stairs or not, I should think. The normal gearing is quite high - I have always had the reduced gearing, and prefer the 6-speed, but that's my choice. I have the normal seat post with the saddle at its highest: my leg length is about 31" (29-30" trouser size). For longer legs you may well need the telescopic seat post as the extended one onlyadds an inch or so to the normal. With the taller seat post, you will find the H or P bars more comfortable as their height will match that of the saddle better. Most friends with Bromptons say that, if restricted to just one bike, that is the one they will keep!


----------



## peterjvh (12 Jun 2013)

Not to split hairs, but the extended post adds 60mm, or 2.36 inches. 
Depending on inseam length, it might not be long enough. In that case a telescopic post might do the trick. Another reason for getting one might be for easier packing into Brompton carrying cases. Taking the seat off is a pain on a non-telescopic post.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jun 2013)

H type with extending seatpost. FYI I'm well and truly over 90kg and 6ft and have no issues with the Brompton and have done loads of rides over 100 miles with no discomfort issues.


----------



## njbhorn (13 Jun 2013)

Thanks everybody appreciate the help. I went for my test ride and after the initial shock of the riding position - after riding a Pashley! - feeling like I was very low down at the front I soon got used to it and really enjoyed myself which is crucial. The bars were the M Type so i am sure the H type will be more comfortable for me. The seat height seemed fine with the extended bar. Also the gearing seemed OK for me and I went up my local hill without having to stand so I am not so sure about the gearing, StuartG says go for the lower gearing. So which one -12% or -18% and what does it all mean?

I've managed to download the B-spoke order form and I can answer 7 out of 12 but could do with some more advice on the missing 5...

01 Model type : H Type
02 Gearing : ??? (-12% or -18% is -12% a good compromise?)
03 Mudguards no rack
04 Frame & Colour : Yellow and Black (Watford FC ;-)
05 Telescopic Seatpost
06 Saddle Brooks 
07 Tyres (any recommendations from experience?)
08 Suspension (Says firm for anyone >80kg, I'm about 90kg but no speed merchant + Pashley = smooth ride)
09 Lighting (advice from forums suggests buy add ons to keep weight down etc.)
10 Luggage C Bag Set
11 Rear Luggag : No
12 Transport - Eazy Wheels (StuartG and many others recommend)

Total price £1144 

Plus about 8/9 weeks delivery

This forum has been a great start to a potential Brompton life, it's great to get experience from other riders something that only comes with riding and living with one and often at great cost as I can see!


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2013)

Sensible list. About the gearing - this has to be a personal decision. If you are comfortable on a fixie then standard might be OK. If, like me, you make good use of your granny gear then lowered may be best. But which I don't remember. I had it done after suffering on my first 60+ ride. With lowered 80+ was much easier! I had two chainlinks returned to me if that is any help.

Re luggage - just get the front block. I have the T bag and the shopping bag. Saved money as the frame is shared between them. You can find decent Brompton baggage discounts online which may mean a decision best delayed?

I use my shopping basket most. The frame handle is perfectly positioned to pull a fully folded Brommie through the shop, on eazy wheels, and dump your shopping directly into it at the checkout without unfolding. Its magical as the luggage stays in place as you fold or unfold.

Yep folding/unfolding is faster, less bother and safer than leaving a bike locked up outside.


----------



## njbhorn (14 Jun 2013)

So are there any "larger framed" "easy riders" out there who had to make a choice about soft or firm suspension? Following on from Brompton's advice and me being 90kg I should have the firm, but I do prefer an easy ride especially living in pot holed London, so any advice appreciated.


----------



## seadragonpisces (14 Jun 2013)

I am sure someone with loads of experience with Brommies can comment on the suspension question but I have the normal one and it still feels plenty firm enough for me, since I have a bad/weak back and a firmer suspension option wouldnt work at all


----------



## peterjvh (14 Jun 2013)

I'm 96 kg, 185cm. I use firm. My wife is 56 kg and also uses firm. We both prefer it that way for better handling at higher speeds and a bit less bounce. Unless you want the soft feel, or just want to take it easy, firm is perhaps more suitable. I wouldn't want to go back to the soft block.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Jun 2013)

Firm for everyone. The wife weighs 6 1/2 stone she bobs on the bike in the easy gears.

On my H bar I have schlumpf and shimano dynohub, can't be bothered with batteries .


----------



## Bromptonaut (15 Jun 2013)

M6R owner since 2009. 

The supplied LED battery lights are fine around town. A more powerful Cateye at front is advised if riding outside streetlit area, I'm old enough to have used Front/Rearguard lights powered by D cells that lasted about an hour. With LED's running for aeons on a handful of AAA I'm not sure an onboard genny is worth the trouble/weight.


----------



## njbhorn (15 Jun 2013)

Excellent, firm and portable led lights. My list is nearly complete. 

Not sure if £55 for the Brooke's saddle is worth it however have a Brooke's in my pashley and it is comfortable. Other question I'm not sure about is the gearing -12% or std. Live in North London and none of the hills that daunting. Luckily live south of highgate so daily commute not too steep anywhere. 

Anyone had to deliberate over gearing?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2013)

a word about Brooks on a B. Great saddles, lousy handles.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Jun 2013)

what gearing did you test out on your test ride?

the -12% is roughly gears 1, 3 and 5 of a 6 speed and std is gears 2, 4and 6. The sturmey archer 3 speed covers a decent wide range . I have what used to be called +8% gearing which is 54 chaing ring and 13T sprocket - it works for me but majority of riding I do on theb Brommy is through central London, although 1st is low enough for any hills at home, it does involve standing up if its very steep and 3rd OK for cruising, although into the wind I could do with a 2 1/2 gear. That said I'm 77kg and generally pretty good uphills. 

Even with -12% gears I'd imagine you'd be going pretty scarily quick for a brommie before you spun out (i.e need to pedal faster than you could) in top and you might appreciate the lower gears on steep hills. Running out of a top gear just make you either marginally slower or having to spin the pedals a bit faster. Running out of low gears means you get off and push, so erring on the side of lower is the %age choice. 

Ratios are on the link below. I'd advise standard or -12% tbh depending on what you are like on the hills. -18% is very low.
http://support.brompton.co.uk/entries/22354981-gear-ranges-and-ratios


----------



## njbhorn (18 Jun 2013)

Excellent thanks for that, explains it in just the terms I needed.

I think the test was on a standard and I managed OK on my local hills so standard it is, however...

I don't particularly want to peddle too fast however going up hills it would be good not to have to stop. The faster and harder you peddle the hotter you get which is not one of my intentions when I arrive at my office.

So still not sure whether or not to settle for -12% or standard. I may attempt to get a test ride on both so I can compare and contrast.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jun 2013)

I would try both, a Brompton is for life, not just Christmas!



> The faster and harder you peddle the hotter you get


Yes and no, in a higher gear you have to use more muscle strength to grind the pedals which takes a reasonable effort, in a lower gear you spin at a higher cadence (revs per minute) which takes less effort so I don't think you necessarily get hotter. On a long ride, spinning a higher cadence in a lower gear is less tiring than grinding along in a high gear. although whether less tiring = lless hot & sweaty is a moot point.


----------



## StuartG (24 Jun 2013)

Put in this way. Would you prefer to go up Ditchling Beacon on standard or lowered gearing?
Not dreaming of going up Ditchling? That's because you haven't got one yet


----------



## Brommyboy (28 Jun 2013)

The only difficulty is in going up hills! Coming down is free wheeling. Using the lower gearing option with the Sram hub for my 6-speed I recently rode up the Black Mountain A4069 northwards from Swansea. 30 mph on the descent was obtained by free wheeling! On the flat I regard my top speed to be 20 mph, or higher for short stretches. Do we need to go faster?


----------



## njbhorn (28 Jun 2013)

Plan a test ride next Friday on the standard 3 gears. have my route planned too to test out typical hills. As you say not being able to cycle up a hill will be a darn sight more annoying than speeding on the flat. My cycle style preference is to keep moving and and enjoy the view.


----------



## srw (28 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> (and once in a tuxedo).


...on the top, with lycra shorts on the bottom. Some of us went the whole hog - in the drizzle - and rode to Southend in woollen dress trousers too.

Anyway - others have covered the gearing. For what it's worth, I'm quite happy with what I believe (but have never investigated) is the standard 3-speed gearing. Looking at a recent gps profile (StuartG will know which hill I'm referring to), I was quite happy with a climb of 150 ft inside half a mile, typically at 5% gradient, seated. The short sharp section at the bottom that was typically 8% gradient had me honking out of the saddle. I've never Ditchlinged on the Brompton.

Your weight won't be a problem - compared with me you're a slim whippersnapper. At my heaviest I was more than 25% heavier than you are. The only problem I ever had was a seatpost eventually becoming distorted - which took several years of daily riding.

Personally I've gone for the hub dynamo (never the bottle dynamo, which is a nasty waste of money). It's an easy retrofit and makes the bike a perfect commuter job.


----------



## srw (28 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> ...on the top, with lycra shorts on the bottom. Some of us went the whole hog - in the drizzle - and rode to Southend in woollen dress trousers too.
> 
> Anyway - others have covered the gearing. For what it's worth, I'm quite happy with what I believe (but have never investigated) is the standard 3-speed gearing. Looking at a recent gps profile (StuartG will know which hill I'm referring to), I was quite happy with a climb of 150 ft inside half a mile, typically at 5% gradient, seated. The short sharp section at the bottom that was typically 8% gradient had me honking out of the saddle. I've never Ditchlinged on the Brompton.
> 
> ...


 
I suspect (my current bike is pre-modern suspension) that I've got the softer suspension. It makes not a jot of difference - if you're heavy you simply squish the rubber further.


----------



## njbhorn (29 Jun 2013)

Great will stick with standard suspension. Wasn't sure about lighting as people go on about the extra weight but love the convenience of just switching on and it's there. Have the dynamo on my Pashley but front light only. I take it the B dynamo is both front and rear? Also notice for the sum of £320 you can have the Schmidt SON Hub!!!Must be good for that price, anyone have one and is it worth that much?


----------



## StuartG (29 Jun 2013)

Are you married? A ploy may be to buy a minimal Brompton, find out from a year or so's riding what are the important extras and hand it on and get a replacement personalised perfect spec bike for your needs. Its going to be a lot better than trying to judge what is best from this bunch of disparate riders using 'em in different environments.


----------



## Poacher (29 Jun 2013)

njbhorn said:


> Wasn't sure about lighting as people go on about the extra weight but love the convenience of just switching on and it's there. Have the dynamo on my Pashley but front light only. I take it the B dynamo is both front and rear? Also notice for the sum of £320 you can have the Schmidt SON Hub!!!Must be good for that price, anyone have one and is it worth that much?


 
When I specced my Brommy in 2009 I had no doubts about ordering the hub dynamo option, but then it was "only" £190, rather than £320. However, that was with a rather basic halogen front light and _standlicht _rear. (There was no Shimano option, just Son, but I would have chosen the Son in any case). It's been very reliable, but with a couple of problems, both related to the front light; a blown bulb when I hadn't had the foresight to carry a spare, and a propensity for the release knob on the front carrier block to switch the lighting on when there's a heavy load in the touring pannier - better than switching the lighting _off_, but still an annoyance.

The Son option now includes what looks like an IQ Cyo Senso Plus, which is a really good light retailing at about £75 on its own - no fear of blown bulbs with this! [ I've used one of these on my normal commuter for about 4 years, and it's been superb. The only problem has been the rotary switch at the rear of the light falling off at some time.] Both front _and_ rear lights in the current Son option have the _standlicht_ function, rather than just the rear, which may be persuasive - my Brommy normally runs with an ancillary Tesco 3w cree on the bars for the occasions when I need to make a right turn. Both Shimano and Son hub dynamo options power both front and rear lights.
By the way, it seems Brompton have finally seen sense and dropped the bottle dynamo from their options.

As to whether it's worth £320, I'm not sure. A Son hub costs about £180, the IQ Cyo about £75, and a B&M rear light maybe £30.
Convenient and reliable, certainly, but unlikely to add that much value if you ever decide to sell. I'd be inclined to go for battery-powered leds - not necessarily Brompton's own, as a flasher mounted on the seat post would probably be safer than a steady light mounted low - and put up with the inconvenience of removing and carrying the front light around when necessary.


----------



## njbhorn (29 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> Are you married? A ploy may be to buy a minimal Brompton, find out from a year or so's riding what are the important extras and hand it on and get a replacement personalised perfect spec bike for your needs. Its going to be a lot better than trying to judge what is best from this bunch of disparate riders using 'em in different environments.



I like your suggestion :-)


----------



## njbhorn (29 Jun 2013)

Poacher said:


> When I specced my Brommy in 2009 I had no doubts about ordering the hub dynamo option, but then it was "only" £190, rather than £320. However, that was with a rather basic halogen front light and _standlicht _rear. (There was no Shimano option, just Son, but I would have chosen the Son in any case). It's been very reliable, but with a couple of problems, both related to the front light; a blown bulb when I hadn't had the foresight to carry a spare, and a propensity for the release knob on the front carrier block to switch the lighting on when there's a heavy load in the touring pannier - better than switching the lighting _off_, but still an annoyance.
> 
> The Son option now includes what looks like an IQ Cyo Senso Plus, which is a really good light retailing at about £75 on its own - no fear of blown bulbs with this! [ I've used one of these on my normal commuter for about 4 years, and it's been superb. The only problem has been the rotary switch at the rear of the light falling off at some time.] Both front _and_ rear lights in the current Son option have the _standlicht_ function, rather than just the rear, which may be persuasive - my Brommy normally runs with an ancillary Tesco 3w cree on the bars for the occasions when I need to make a right turn. Both Shimano and Son hub dynamo options power both front and rear lights.
> By the way, it seems Brompton have finally seen sense and dropped the bottle dynamo from their options.
> ...



Thanks for that. Sounds like a great choice but £320 is going to push it to £1500 and as I do have a wife questions will be forthcoming!

Battery options to start with I think.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jun 2013)

I have the bottle dynamo on my 2009 Brommy, but it is a bit last decade.

The front light has conked out, as many do, because the fold eventually severs the cable.

The rear light's not bad, it has a capacitor so stays on when you stop in traffic.

But modern battery lights are so good, I would spec a light-less Brommy if buying today.


----------



## njbhorn (8 Jul 2013)

Well I've done it and the Brommie is ordered.

Went for my test ride on Friday in Crouch End. Tried to cycle up Crouch Hill as my benchmark on the way to the shop. On my Pashley. had to get off and walk. Muswell Hill is steeper but I'm a 53 yo and have no aspirations to be King of the Mountains.

Anyway took the 3 speed demo model for a ride and on the final ascent Crouch Hill managed to do it by standing all the way. The bike is about 1/3rd the weight of my Pashley so I suspect that had something to do with it. They also had a 6 speed P type in the shop which I then took for a spin and straight away I was convinced 6 gears are for me. A lovely selection of ratios to keep me moving in most conditions. Didn't like the handlebars though too many options and at my age upright is best!

So I plumped for the following spec...

01 Model type : H Type
02 Gearing : 6
03 Mudguards no rack
04 Frame & Colour : Yellow and Black (Watford FC ;-)
05 Telescopic Seatpost
06 Saddle standard
07 Tyres : Marathons
08 Suspension : Firm
09 Lighting : none
10 Luggage S Bag Set
11 Rear Luggag : No
12 Transport - Eazy Wheels (StuartG and many others recommend)

All for the princely sum of £1142 

Plumped for the S bag over C bag as looking at both C bag looks bulky on bike compared to S and based on my wife's advice the bigger the bag the more shoot you carry so the heavier it is and you can never find anything in it.

They quoted about 3 weeks for delivery but I think that is the stock answer when they place an order so i suspect I will have to wait a bit longer than that. meantime many thanks for all your advice it certainly helped. I hope to post when I have the beast and may even be able to help others you never know.

Keep moving and enjoy the sunshine

Regards


----------



## StuartG (8 Jul 2013)

Congrats. Remember your first ride should be to IKEA to get a Dimpa Bag ...


----------



## seadragonpisces (18 Jul 2013)

StuartG said:


> Congrats. Remember your first ride should be to IKEA to get a Dimpa Bag ...




Well I have just this morning ordered 2 of these bags, one for my Brompton and another as a spare, for £3.75 each or whatever it was they cost you cant really go wrong. I guess if I want something more hardcore or padded then I could have spent a lot more but for now I just want to keep the bike dirt-free


----------



## StuartG (18 Jul 2013)

My major use of it is on coaches - when you have to put in the luggage compartment and it needs to be covered but you don't really need any padding (and the bags are tough and don't rip). Better than the official Brompton Bag which has an open end.

Its also helpful on rural bus services where drivers know they shouldn't take a full bike but haven't seen a folder before. Removes confusion 'cos its a bag!

When used its a bit of a knack to get it folded up as tight as it was orginally. Study the way on the first unfold (I'm talking Dimpa - not Brompton!)


----------



## njbhorn (15 Sep 2013)

Picked my yellow and black beauty up a couple of weeks ago and very happy with the beast. My folding skills need to be improved especially when I arrive at my office. My only complaint so far is the saddle is making the butt a tad sore. I'm giving it a few weeks to see if it softens up otherwise it's the Brooks for me and also notice it can be a bit unstable especially with my lovely O bag fitted. So I am wondering if the back rack is worth fitting to help stability? Does it add much to weight or folding space?

Final question as paranoid about security even at work if I leave it over night any suggestions on a lock and how best to lock? On my other bike I have a New York lock and a wire loop I put through the saddle. The same arrangement seems ott for the Brommie so and advice appreciated. 

Weather looking grim now for biking this week which makes me very sad especially having just got back from cycling the Canal Du Midi in the sunshine.


----------



## Bromptonaut (16 Sep 2013)

Congratulations!! 

Rack will add a bit of weight but makes little difference to folded space as widest bit of package is from folded pedal to bars. Stowing, for example between seats on a train, as easier with rack as it improve manouverability. 

Security at work (obviously) depends on other occupiers, cleaners and security being honest and up to snuff. Previously, small building 100% let to agencies of a govt department, and on first names with guards who'd been there donks I'd just leave it overnight but maybe lock to desk leg with a cable at weekend. Now in larger 24hr building with a constantly changing cast I'd lock it in a cupbord and take key home.


----------

